

Sed&awk&grep&vim. shirt - st_luke
http://teespring.com/sedawkgrepvim
Design might look a <i>bit</i> familiar. If the shirt reaches its goal, all profit goes to charity. (Taking suggestions. Is there a charity that teaches underprivileged kids web programming?)
======
zacharyvoase
I’d probably buy it if it had '|' instead of '&'.

~~~
mkopinsky
Though that would be a pretty weird chain of commands to pipe. I don't think
I've ever piped data into vim.

------
mkopinsky
_all profit goes to charity_

What charity? Why should we trust you to send it on and not just keep it for
yourself?

------
norswap
I heard the emacs guys made their own version, it just reads "emacs.".

(PS: I don't hate vim :) )

